# How long will a turkey last?



## rickell (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a turkey defrosted in the fridge, everyone is sick
with the flu at my house How long should it stay good?

The flu is one they say is lasting 5-7 days.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2007)

The USDA says 1-2 days.  I'd generally agree with that.  It certainly won't last for 5 days.

If I were you, I'd cook it.  Make some soup for the sick ones and freeze the cooked meat.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

Get better quick!

I'd go ahead and cook it, since it's defrosted. Even if you're not hungry, you can make an awesome soup broth from the drippings. 
Once the turkey's done, cut it up and freeze the meat for when you're feeling better.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

Jennyema - looks like we're on the same wavelength!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 31, 2007)

I would just roast it. Don't worry about stuffing or any frills if you do not have the time or have the bug yourself.

The cooked bird will last a fairly long time.

Then you can always make turkey sandwiches, reheat the meat with a bit of gravy (use the jar or can), reheat the meat with some stovetop (can always jazz it up a bit if you feel able). Or make a turkey salad (love to make a curried turkey salad).

Or sure, as jkath and jenny said, can always make a stock and /or soup out of it.

And if you feel OK and are in any condition, or have the time to cook, could also consider a pot pie.

Have been in similar situations with roasting chickens and just tossed them in oven as they were.

Figured I could always find something to do with the meat.

Hope y'all feel better real soon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2007)

usually until early november.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2007)

I`de give it 12 hours TOPS after it`s totaly thawed in the fridge, and then you MUST cook it (or throw it away).

else the result will make your 5-7 day infimity seem trivial!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2007)

I say cook it naked, without stuffing, that is.  Then you can do what I do.  Remove all the cooked meat and rough chop it.  Store it in the freezer.  From that you can make all sorts of yummies.  Turkey soup, turkey potpie, turkey enchiladas, turkey croquettes, on top of pizza, substitute it for any recipe that calls for chopped cooked chicken.  You could also make a delicious creamed turkey over noodles, rice or toast points.

Use the carcass to make stock and freeze that.  Nothing'll go to waste and you will have gone to very little effort for a big return.


----------



## jeanettemn (Feb 8, 2007)

No more than 2 days for sure, Cook it up now.


----------



## jeanettemn (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooops sorry missed that it was an old post, I will get the hang of this


----------

